# Using a Router behind a Router



## pbone_tsf (Apr 29, 2011)

System: Dell w/Vista (32 bit)
Firewalls: (1) In gateway modem
(2) Vista firewall
Virus software: ESET
ISP: A T & T Uverse

A local hacker has been working on me for about 6 months. A local shop set up ESET for me. Then I began running *ipconfig /flushdns* set to run every 3 seconds in one instance and then running 10-20 instances at one time. I monitored with *netstat -b* set to run every 4 seconds. Also, I used the *hosts* file to send some foreigners to 127.0.0.1. It appears that the hacker has lost interest in me. But some of his _software_ remains and I have to deal with that.

My machine has just been tested at _Shields Up,_ and it passed.

I came across the idea of using a router behind a router on this forum. What would the extra router give me? Are there specialized routers that would give me an extra 1-2 punch?


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

It won't do you any good. The only hardware that may help would be a dedicated hardware firewall.


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi pbone_tsf,

As Fjandr has said, an extra router will not help you in your security endeavours.

[OUTSIDE WORLD/CLOUD/INTERNET] *<->* ROUTER* <->* Your Machine

[OUTSIDE WORLD/CLOUD/INTERNET] *<->* ROUTER *<->* ROUTER *<->* Your Machine

Information being sent to or from your system will not be affected by the additional router. All the router will do, is pass the information to your machine (or in your direction).

Assuming a home environment, then if this _hacker _has gained access to your machine by connecting to your router (Wireless Access Point), then you could potentially change the configuration to only allow certain systems (MAC addresses) to connect. If however, the hacker has been performing their _attacks _from the outside world, then you need to invest in a good firewall.


----------



## pbone_tsf (Apr 29, 2011)

What makes for a *good* firewall? Please be specific.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Google Sonicwall


----------

